# Beautiful Day in Gulf



## garnetgoldfan (Dec 16, 2007)

I was at Emerald Isle this afternoon on the 10th floor and noticed a large group of seagulls feeding. I don't do much surf fishing. It appeared the pack was moving westward with the current about 30yrds offshore. I could not tell what was eating the baitfish, Is it too early for Pompano, could it have been redfish?

Thanks


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

probally bonita


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

yea bonita for sure i was fishing on navarre beach and also seen the birds tearing up the bait but they were to far out for me to get at


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Could've been bluefish also. I'm seeing and catching plenty from the surf when I go. Best way to find out is to try and catch 'em.

-Jason


----------

